# LAN Boot Problem



## miZ3ro (7. November 2004)

Hi, ich will ein Laptop über LAN booten um Windows zu installieren. Der Laptop hat weder CD noch Diskettenlaufwerk.
  Jetzt hab ich mir eine Anleitung downgeloadet. Bis jetzt hatte ich auch keine Probleme.
  Als DHCP und tftp server hab ich das Programm Tftpd32.
  Nun startet der tftpd Server und transferiert die Datei bpbatch.p
  Dannach versucher er Die Datei bpbatch.ovl zu transferieren. Dort scheitert es aber mit der folgenden Meldung:



> Rcvd DHCP Discover Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 00:80:88:03:BA:89 [07/11 16:18:49.546]
> DHCP: proposed address 192.168.123.161 [07/11 16:18:49.556]
> Rcvd DHCP Rqst Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 00:80:88:03:BA:89 [07/11 16:18:53.562]
> Previously allocated address acked [07/11 16:18:53.562]
> ...


 Der Unterschied zwischen dem transferieren der 1. und der 2. Datei ist der Port. Ich habe aber alle Firewalls deaktiviert, so dass ich mir nciht erklären kann wieso der Transfer nicht funktioniert.
  Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe!
  Gruß Lukas


----------

